# Evaluation of pipeline design factors



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2009)

EVALUATION OF PIPELINE DESIGN FACTORS


TASK REPORT


(August 1999 – January 2000)

GRI 00/0076


Prepared by:
Evangelos Michalopoulos and Sandy Babka
The Hartford Steam Boiler Inspection and Insurance Company
One State Street
Hartford, CT 06102






Prepared for:
GAS RESEARCH INSTITUTE
Contract No.: 7094
GRI Project Manager
K.G. Leewis
Pipeline Business Unit
February 2000​


----------



## oshi_shahin (29 يوليو 2011)

thanq


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف جميل شكرا لك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ملف مفيد.


----------



## safa aldin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال جزائري مهندس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghassan77 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## طه ابوعلي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخواني


----------



## kingprocess (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## إياد علي محمد1 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

thx


----------

